# Size Matters!



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Ordered a new glass for my Omega PW. Should I order 45 or 46 mm???? I went for 46mm. Doh! :wallbash: Should have gone for 45.5. New glass ordered! :yes:

Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Glass sizes can be an absolute bugger to get right. Even ones that are ostensibly the right size can often need some fettling!


----------

